# Websites for watching the eventing



## wellsat (29 July 2012)

Can anyone recommend a website other than the BBC where I can watch the eventing dressage?

I'm in Spain to buy a new horse so the BBC won't let me watch their site from here. The videos don't seem to be on Youtube yet.

*Sangria for helpful suggestions*


----------

